# DIAMONDHEAD - LIVE STREAMING :<(



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry, with the demise of Stickam and the poor Internet connectivity here at the hotel, streaming video will not be provided. 

Other suggested services were either far to expensive or simply didn't work with my equipment.

I will try next year.

Regards,

Will


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand the live streaming problems, but a little surprised that NOTHING at all has been posted….. maybe they burned the place to the ground?


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

My Canadian friends arrived Saturday and told me last evening they'd been running trains since 8AM. I've never arrived before Wednesday, which I will do again this year, but understand it is quite quiet early in the week. I'm sure Steam Tom 1 will chime in soon with all that's going on. 
Have fun, 
Tom 3


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Folks;

Soooooooooooo, it's WEDNESDAY! Those of us who cannot make the event would still be most grateful for them thar "oldtimey" photographs.

Just sayin'

Thanks a bunch,
David Meashey


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen one posting on FB from DH.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Maintaining a connection to upload video is very difficult from the hotel. I've tried several times to upload a less than two minute video at a medium resolution and it will not complete. Will keep trying, but I will most likely have to wait until I get home before I can get something up. We're all having a great time and we wish you could all be here. Cheers, 

Scott


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 15 Jan 2014 11:47 AM 
Hi Folks;

Soooooooooooo, it's WEDNESDAY! Those of us who cannot make the event would still be most grateful for them thar "oldtimey" photographs.

Just sayin'

Thanks a bunch,
David Meashey
Yeah Dave. I have my stereoscopic viewer ready!

Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Yeah Dave. I have my stereoscopic viewer ready!"

Andrew;

Don't want to derail the thread, but wish I still had the one that used to be in my grandparents' attic! There were two 20 lb grocery bags full of the double photo prints to go with it. As a child, I would entertain myself for hours looking at those "3D" photos - some were even "colorized." When Grandma and Grandpa Larish moved, they threw out all "that old junk." Lost some really great clockwork toys in that same purge.

Ah, well. 20/20 hindsight!

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Having attended DH last year, I can tell you their wireless setup has very poor bandwidth (as scott mentioned above). You need to go elsewhere (almost anywhere) to get decent and more reliable connectivity to upload pics,etc. So, you need to leave the venue to do that and find a place with decent wireless bandwidth.. You might have to go to Gulfport,etc to find that......Maybe you'll need to do a small collection from attendees to help them upgrade their network for future use.... 

Sam


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

https://picasaweb.google.com/114036153408224749848/Diamondhead2014


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures and videos for us poor slobs here in the frozen North Rod. 
Noel


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job with the variety of pics & videos. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I wonder why I only get a google plus page but no photos? Oh well


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Naptowneng on 16 Jan 2014 05:43 PM 
I wonder why I only get a google plus page but no photos? Oh well 


Just click on the 'return to Picaweb', or whatever it said.
Looks like everyone is having fun. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Report from DH: if we did have the live streaming, you would see a bunch of us returning from a trip to NO to see the restored T&NO 2-8-2 #745 grinning from ear to ear. Anyone who wanted to, GOT TO RUN IT! 

Eat your hearts out--- 

Larry


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, very cool! we will be expecting proof.. PICS or VIDEOS will do.... hehe


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has an LTE iPad. You could use the cell line and hotspot to upload anything.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John;

Thanks for posting the photos and videos. What I have seen so far is (as Tony the Tiger would say) "GRrrrrrrrrrrrrEAT!!"

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice working fine now 

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I can vouch for those saying that they got to operate Loco 745 as I was there also taking pics of the folks operating the loco. Very cool. I was unable to even get to the net and could not post pics. Now that I'm home I'll try and post some. Later RJD


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics and videos. How was the motel? Have they really fixed anything?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

A few video and a few pictures of the 745 trip...


----------

